

What Inspires You? - messel

I've been blogging about stuff that inspires me this year (leadership, tech, entrepreneurship, since February) but I haven't dug into what excites and motivates other folks enough. This is my second effort in doing just that.<p>My belief is that genuine enthusiasm is our most powerful asset to unleashing our creative potential and generating the greatest value from our efforts.<p>I'll be taking the feedback and adding it to a post on inspiration today.
======
messel
Here's a link to the post: (I've embedded feedback to this question)
<http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/10/15/what-inspires-you/>

------
pbhjpbhj
A good question.

Hmm that might not be clear, I'm not say yours is a good question, I'm saying
"a good question" is what inspires me.

~~~
messel
Thanks for chiming in. I too am a fan of pondering.

------
pasbesoin
Good health. When I'm feeling well, almost anything can interest me if it
keeps me learning and feeling of use.

My point is, that inspiration builds upon a foundation. If you are not feeling
well, that is a primary problem to address, on the road to regaining
inspiration.

Maybe I'm just stating the obvious. But for a while, I believed I'd have to
make achievements first, including to ensure the resources to work on my
health. That didn't turn out so well.

~~~
messel
Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.

------
Mz
Looking for the "perfect" answer to a tricky problem -- one that solves the
problem without the typical huge downside of most solutions currently
available. I guess another way to say that is seeking a certain standard of
excellence. For me, "perfect" also means it must be humane. Inhumane solutions
inevitably have negative backlash, thus are not adequate in practical terms
that have nothing to do with "morals".

